# 8K Sounds Better Than I Thought



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got thru reading this article: 8K TV explained: Everything you need to know about the future of television 
One thing that grabbed me was the part about 8K upscaling 4K content. Here's that part: _Simply put, there isn't much 8K content you could watch at home, even if you had an 8K TV right now. But native 8K content isn't the only reason to have an 8K TV if you're looking at a really large screen size. The 8K TVs of the future will upscale 4K content to 8K, and the difference in clarity will be stark. To prove this point, Samsung put two 85-inch TVs side by side, one playing 4K content in 4K, the other upscaling 4K content to 8K. The difference was apparent, with the upscaled 4K video playing on the 8K TV looking visibly superior_. Lines up well with what I've been saying about upscaling. Read the article...what do you think?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

man ! I would go to Fry's for the wonderbra ... ummm 8K TV


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm holding out for 16K


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> man ! I would go to Fry's for the wonderbra ... ummm 8K TV


You'd be ummming at the price too. Those things are expensive.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

WestDC said:


> I'm holding out for 16K


Beat me to the punch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> You'd be ummming at the price too. Those things are expensive.
> 
> Rich


seen those in stores ? what is its price tag ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> seen those in stores ? what is its price tag ?


Read the article, there's some mention of pricing there or Google the question. I'd give you a link but...

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll wait for Fry's sale ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'll wait for Fry's sale ...


All you have to do is stick "8K televisions" in the search box and you'll find info like this: _Is it possible to buy an 8K TV now? Yes - Sharp sells its 85-inch LV-85001 for*US$130,000*/UK £106,960/AUS$176,500, but only in Japan. Dell showed-off its UP3218K, a 31.5-inch 8K monitor, at CES 2017, and announced that it would go on sale in March 2017 for US*$4,999*/UK£4,100/AUS$6,800.Jan 12, 2017.
_
Want to spend 5 grand on a 31" set? Ummmm?

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I wonder what the HD designation will be for those sets and beyond. (Can you go above "Ultra" in the English language?)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> All you have to do is stick "8K televisions" in the search box and you'll find info like this: _Is it possible to buy an 8K TV now? Yes - Sharp sells its 85-inch LV-85001 for*US$130,000*/UK £106,960/AUS$176,500, but only in Japan. Dell showed-off its UP3218K, a 31.5-inch 8K monitor, at CES 2017, and announced that it would go on sale in March 2017 for US*$4,999*/UK£4,100/AUS$6,800.Jan 12, 2017.
> _
> Want to spend 5 grand on a 31" set? Ummmm?
> 
> Rich


for a monitor ? perhaps ... I'm thinking "it's not that expensive if you need one"


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I wonder what the HD designation will be for those sets and beyond. (Can you go above "Ultra" in the English language?)


Ultra Plus or Ultra Extreme come to mind.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just "super" would do that ... SUHD


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> just "super" would do that ... SUHD


Samsung is already calling it's top of the line 4k LED SUHD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

now they would force to make real SUHD !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I wonder what the HD designation will be for those sets and beyond. (*Can you go above "Ultra" in the English language?*)


Sure, the way things are today they'll name it anything they want to.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> for a monitor ? perhaps ... I'm thinking "it's not that expensive if you need one"


5 grand for a monitor? Really need one that bad? But I get WANTING one. I have lots of things just because my heart filled with lust.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was quick wrong post ... sure, I'd like to use new 8k monitor instead of my pair, Apple 30" and Dell 24" but not for 5 grands ... I would wait ... for $500


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Ultra Plus or Ultra Extreme come to mind.


All these words mean...here's how Google defines ultra:_ very; extremely_. "Extremely Plus"? "Extremely Extreme"? Sounds like "shrimp scampi (means shrimp shrimp)". Would not surprise me if you are right. What we do to the language is unconscionable. Isn't 8K enough of a description?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> just "super" would do that ... SUHD


Somebody, I think Sammy, is using that already.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Samsung is already calling it's top of the line 4k LED SUHD.


I really should read the thread...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it was quick wrong post ... sure, I'd like to use new 8k monitor instead of my pair, Apple 30" and Dell 24" but not for 5 grands ... I would wait ... for $500


Give it a couple years, my first 4K set cost ~ $2000, the last two were just a bit over $1000. The prices drop rapidly.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> All these words mean...here's how Google defines ultra:_ very; extremely_. "Extremely Plus"? "Extremely Extreme"? Sounds like "shrimp scampi (means shrimp shrimp)". Would not surprise me if you are right. *What we do to the language is unconscionable*. Isn't 8K enough of a description?
> 
> Rich


It's annoying, like putting a qualifier in front of "unique." Either something _is_ unique or it *isn't*.

Like saying "The light switch" or "the appliance is in the very much on position" or "somewhat on position." The dang thing is either on or it's not!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> It's annoying, like putting a qualifier in front of "unique." Either something _is_ unique or it *isn't*.
> 
> Like saying "The light switch" or "the appliance is in the very much on position" or "somewhat on position." The dang thing is either on or it's not!


Just another way to baffle us with BS.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> it was quick wrong post ... sure, I'd like to use new 8k monitor instead of my pair, Apple 30" and Dell 24" but not for 5 grands ... I would wait ... for $500


By then they will be put up like wallpaper.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

8k Gives you double the Pixels Making anything Look a lot better - 8K Content is only in japan for now and forever


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WestDC said:


> 8k Gives you double the Pixels Making anything Look a lot better - 8K Content is only in japan for now and forever


Samsung QLED 8K TVs - TVs | Samsung US


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> Samsung QLED 8K TVs - TVs | Samsung US


$15000? Yikes!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Samsung QLED 8K TVs - TVs | Samsung US


No Thanks - I bought a First Samsung DLP"it's the Mirror's" in 2005 - It was in the landfill by 2007 -The only TV I every had to Trash in my long life-Will Never have another.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WestDC said:


> No Thanks - I bought a First Samsung DLP"it's the Mirror's" in 2005 - It was in the landfill by 2007 -The only TV I every had to Trash in my long life-Will Never have another.


I have 3. Started buying them in 2009 when my Toshiba CRT died. All 3 are still going good.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

8k is coming down already and are available at Samsung as a "Preorder".
65" is $4,999.
Samsung QLED 8K TVs - TVs | Samsung US


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> 8k is coming down already and are available at Samsung as a "Preorder".
> 65" is $4,999.
> Samsung QLED 8K TVs - TVs | Samsung US


By the time they get them down to a price I can live with my JS8500 should be ready for recycling. I will get one.

Rich


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

i'm waiting on this bad boy right here!!! and it's eye watering expensive as well


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

WestDC said:


> 8k Gives you double the Pixels Making anything Look a lot better - 8K Content is only in japan for now and forever


Actually four times the pixels of 4K (and potentially 4x the bandwidth), but who's counting 
... ok, I will

2K/HD : 1920 x 1080 = 2,073,600 pixels
4K/UHD : 3840 x 2160 = 8,294,400 pixels
8K/FUHD : 7680 x 4320 = 33,177,600 pixels

I like the look of "the wall" above and find micro LED intriguing, but it does potentially make speaker placement problematic, especially the center channel. I used to use a dual center - above and below - to create a phantom image in the center of the screen, might want something like that with a solid screen this big. With some of the bandwidth issues people are having with 4K I can't imagine what might happen with HDMI 2.1 and 48 MHz, hopefully they've put the HDMI connectors near the bottom, the limit on passive 8K cables is currently about 3 feet.

Since I haven't seen 8K I'll withhold judgement as to whether it looks "a lot better", I'm very happy with my 4K setup and think some content looks noticeably better and more enjoyable than 2K, upscaled programming as well. But I'll likely have no interest in 8K until my current set dies and replacements are similar to today's 4K prices (or less) and all the connectivity issues have been resolved - some programming would be nice too. Always fun to watch technology advance however, just have to wade through the hype.


----------

